# ISO ideas using chicken liver



## Fatima (Nov 19, 2012)

Defrosting some chicken liver but have yet to decide what to do with them. Any suggestions? (Trying to be creative for the kids) Thanks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2012)

Do your kids like chicken livers?  Or maybe you're trying to find a creative way to get the kids to eat them in spite of the fact that they don't like them.

If its the former, then you might make them as you would hot wings.  Or pan fry them with salt and butter until done, but still tender.  Cook up spaghetti noodles, drain, add the livers and butter, and a couple of raw eggs.  Stir to let the heat from the noodles cook the egg.  Spaghetti Carbanara  but with chicken livers instead of bacon.  Or maybe with both bacon and livers.  Another possibility is to cook, then dice the livers, and add them to StoveTop dressing mix.  There is always dirty rice.  The cooked and diced livers could be added to a green salad, and dressed with a fruity vinaigrette.

I like to make home-made liverwurst with chicken livers.  Simply blend the livers with a bit of pink salt according to package directions.  Add finely diced onion, salt, a bit of sugar, and some rendered bacon fat to loosen it up.  Place in a loaf pan and cook at 350' F for about 40 minutes.

Liver and saluted mushrooms are great as well.

That should give you a start.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zereh (Nov 20, 2012)

Had PBS going in the background a couple days ago and happened to pay attention when a blurb came on about (Chicken) Liver Reuben Sandwiches. I have not tried these, but sure was intrigued by the idea. So it's on my infinite list of things to try someday. =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsWiheY-VFU


----------



## Fatima (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Siegal (Nov 20, 2012)

I always make (Jewish) chopped liver. Not creative for me but if you don't usually make it then your in for a treat. I can give you our family recipe if you need. 

Also, I have also made it a few times with fried onions and homemade curry from an Indian cookbook I have. . Also delicious


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I always make (Jewish) chopped liver. Not creative for me but if you don't usually make it then your in for a treat. I can give you our family recipe if you need.
> 
> Also, I have also made it a few times with fried onions and homemade curry from an Indian cookbook I have. . Also delicious


 Siegal I'd love your recipe for the Jewish chopped liver Please,
kades


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

I am always amazed at the ideas the Chief LW can come up with. And always good ones the rest of us might not think of. I actually like chicken livers and didn't need creative ways to use them, but may use the ideas anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Siegal (Nov 20, 2012)

It's so good!

I don't have an exact recipe because I do it by eye and by taste but I can give you a ballpark.

Fry livers in frying pan with some oil. No need to sear and get them very crunchy. Make sure there is No pink

Fry chopped onions in the pan with the liver drippings. Add more oil if needed. It's about 1 part cooked onion to 3 parts cooked liver. 

Hard Boil a few eggs. Like 1-2 eggs per lb of liver. Really up to you how much onion v egg v liver 

Get out the food grinder ( if you don't have one you can use a food processor but grind the livers, eggs, separate and keep them coarse. Don't want a paste)

I like to add a bit of grated  raw onion also.

Season with salt and pepper. I don't usually add additional chicken fat as I cook the onions and liver in plenty of oil (or chicken fat if I have) but its up to you

Serve with sliced raw onion and challah bread. Sometimes ritz crackers. Whatever you got. I suggest challah bread. 

Let me know how it comes out!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 20, 2012)

One of my favorite ways to prepare them, even gobbled up by my children when small, is to dredge them lightly in flour.  Melt some butter in a large skillet and saute until just a bit crisp, seasoning with salt and freshly ground black pepper as you go.

Turn down the heat and add some chicken broth, a little white wine and some chopped tarragon.  Cover and simmer until tender.  Serve over rice or noodles.  My family preferred rice.


----------



## chopper (Nov 20, 2012)

Katie H said:
			
		

> One of my favorite ways to prepare them, even gobbled up by my children when small, is to dredge them lightly in flour.  Melt some butter in a large skillet and saute until just a bit crisp, seasoning with salt and freshly ground black pepper as you go.
> 
> Turn down the heat and add some chicken broth, a little white wine and some chopped tarragon.  Cover and simmer until tender.  Serve over rice or noodles.  My family preferred rice.



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Fatima (Nov 20, 2012)

Jewish chopped liver? Sounds good and easy enough, i'm goimg to have to try that. Love finding new ways of using common ingredients, thanks


----------



## Junie (Nov 23, 2012)

make some rice. boil up the livers with butter and onions then put them in the food processer and chop it up good then put it in with the rice then stir it up and its the best. its called dirty rice i like it.


----------



## letscook (Nov 23, 2012)

Liver Pate
1-lb Chicken liver chopped
1/4 cup small diced onion 
3 tbl butter
low heat - saute onions in butter till soften add liver
saute livers till done and not crispy
as it is cooking mash liver with fork
add 1 - 8 oz cream cheese soften and mix in to liver mixture till blended
then add
1/4 tsp each oregano & basil
chopped pepperoni (i never measured it but would say about 1/2 cup)
(I have used cooked bacon too but love the bite the peproni gives)
salt and pepper to taste.
place into a plastic wrap lined bowl or container( easy to flip on a plate and remove from bowl) refridge till firm and when ready to serve remove from container onto plate and serve with your favorite crackers.
I love this hot also.
When I plate it I put it on top of plate of large leaf lettuce and then put hard boil eggs wedges -red & green peppers rings around it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 24, 2012)

letscook said:


> Liver Pate
> 1-lb Chicken liver chopped
> 1/4 cup small diced onion
> 3 tbl butter
> ...



Nice take on Liver Pate'  I love the idea of adding pepperoni.  I'll be trying that!

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

